# Reporting someone for bullying by private message



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi guys, I just received an unacceptable private message from a member and want to know how I can report them?


----------



## Khagan (Apr 5, 2012)

Go into the message and next to where it says forward on the right hand side there is a button to report post.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 5, 2012)

Uh oh... Have I been sleep messaging again?


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol no not this time slim! Thanks for the info.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 5, 2012)

who was it lol


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

I will not name and shame publicly.


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 5, 2012)

But if you do think of how much they will get embarrassed


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol and how much I'll get into trouble!


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 5, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Hi guys, I just received an unacceptable private message from a member and want to know how I can report them?



Sorry I should have stopped after that first bottle of whisky.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 5, 2012)

messed up! I keep forgetting we are just older school kids


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> Sorry I should have stopped after that first bottle of whisky.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...



You really need to learn to control yourself!


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 5, 2012)

Try using the delete button.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Try using the delete button.



Wow, helpful.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry that you had to deal with that unpleasantness  it is sad there are nasty people about.....


----------



## 12-08-67 (Apr 5, 2012)

Dont let it get to you, karma gets around so just smile thinking of ways it can happen


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol. I'm not easily offended just thought the comment was highly inappropriate, especially considering the topic had not been discussed in days and that they tried insulting me by saying my lifestyle choices would get me no where. Pretty idiotic IMO. 

People make me really sad sometimes.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 5, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Lol. I'm not easily offended just thought the comment was highly inappropriate, especially considering the topic had not been discussed in days and that they tried insulting me by saying my lifestyle choices would get me no where. Pretty idiotic IMO.
> 
> People make me really sad sometimes.


Unfortunately people can get too caught up in another's opinions especially when it conflicts with their own. I feel your lifestyle choices are just that "YOURS" so the offending person was highly disrespectful attacking them in such a way.... I have to wonder if it were out of politeness or fear of public condemnation as to why they went through private messaging?


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

It wasn't said politely. I believe they were worried they get in trouble for their post.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 5, 2012)

akarsha said:


> It wasn't said politely. I believe they were worried they get in trouble for their post.


Hmmm cowardly and nasty, not a very good combination  I hope you have reported them. Just think, the day can only get better and at least there are mostly great people on here


----------



## Batanga (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm guessing the perpetrator was of the "Granny" variety?


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 5, 2012)

Batanga said:


> I'm guessing the perpetrator was of the "Granny" variety?



That was my guess too.

Anyway regardless, it seems some people are not as accepting of other peoples choices as they would like to think they are.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 5, 2012)

Just ignore them they probably a bored half whit who had nothing better to do I use to care now...... Nothing. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 5, 2012)

grannie? oohhhhhhh lol i would never had thought! :?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 5, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> grannie? oohhhhhhh lol i would never had thought! :?


I would seriously be very surprised if it were? we can speculate till the cows come home


----------



## Erebos (Apr 5, 2012)

hahahah


----------



## Snowman (Apr 5, 2012)

People are such sooks. If someone PM'd me an offensive message I'd simply ignore it and find a way to meet them in person so I can stab them in the eye.  Just jokes.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 5, 2012)

Snowman said:


> People are such sooks. If someone PM'd me an offensive message I'd simply ignore it and find a way to meet them in person so I can stab them in the eye.  Just jokes.



PM sent.... Nya hahahahaha...


----------



## Erebos (Apr 5, 2012)

Snowman said:


> People are such sooks. If someone PM'd me an offensive message I'd simply ignore it and find a way to meet them in person so I can stab them in the eye.  Just jokes.



I hope there jokes eye ball stabing is dangerous someone could loose a eye!


Cheers Brenton


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope everyone lightens up a little. And I hope no one takes anything I say personally (because I sure as hell don't take anything yous say personally)!!  
Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Snowman (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone have a can of 'toughen up princess' they can give her?


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 5, 2012)

Why would someone PM mean stuff to you? What have you done now :O


----------



## -Peter (Apr 5, 2012)

Why do people PM rude stuff? Because they dont want to offend everyone, just the one person I'd guess.


----------



## Jande (Apr 5, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Anyone have a can of 'toughen up princess' they can give her?



Or a teaspoon of cement in their cuppa!


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

It wasn't granny Annie. Just a random person who was obviously stewing on my comments for the last few days and decided to voice them in pm. I don't need to harden up because it didn't offend me but it was still inappropriate and needed to be reported as it could have been offensive to others. And it was meant to offend me.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 5, 2012)

If you felt you did the right thing by dobbing then that's all that matters.


----------



## SA_Goannas (Apr 5, 2012)

akarsha said:


> because it didn't offend me



Yep. Sure.



akarsha said:


> needed to be reported as it could have been offensive to others



Because they would use their telepathic powers to reveal your password, log into APS & read your pm's?


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Ambush (Apr 5, 2012)

LOL I think I can guess who..
lol :facepalm:


----------



## Snowman (Apr 5, 2012)

Let's see what we can do for attention now???


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Let's see what we can do for attention now???



How about troll threads like you're doing?


----------



## Khagan (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow.. Is there really a need for you all to jump on someone just for wanting to have someone harassing them dealt with in the correct manner?

Yes, pming someone and abusing them is harassment. There is nothing wrong with not wanting to be harassed, there are site rules and mods to enforce them for a reason.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 5, 2012)

Please stop PM'ing me Akarsha. I know you are just joking, but I dont like it at all.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 5, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Please stop PM'ing me Akarsha. I know you are just joking, but I dont like it at all.



They are not even online lol.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 5, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Yes, pming someone and abusing them is harassment. There is nothing wrong with not wanting to be harassed, there are site rules and mods to enforce them for a reason.



Agreed.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 5, 2012)

The pm popped up when I logged in...


----------



## zack13 (Apr 6, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Wow.. Is there really a need for you all to jump on someone just for wanting to have someone harassing them dealt with in the correct manner?
> 
> Yes, pming someone and abusing them is harassment. There is nothing wrong with not wanting to be harassed, there are site rules and mods to enforce them for a reason.



While I agree there is no need for harassment there was definitely no need to make a thread about it. It was said in private and should be dealt with in private. If you can't figure out how to report you can PM a mod. This seems like someone wanted attention about something they had happen to them.

What I am getting at is if you post something silly and not needed expect silly and unneeded comments.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 6, 2012)

I asked how to report it. Everyone else has taken the thread elsewhere. I use tapatalk which doesn't show who is a mod. And anyway, if you don't believe I should have made a thread and believe I'm getting too much attention then don't come in here, read it or comment! Good god.

I really forgot how infuriating forums can be!! Grrr!


----------



## Slateman (Apr 6, 2012)

Firs thing.....There is no such a thing as bullying by PM on APS. One bad message from another member, and you can cut him off. You can select from who to receive PM. You are in control.

If bullying continue in forums, just report this post to mods and we will deal with this as quick as possible.


There is no need to brag about insulting PM in forum
All members have option to disable PM from members if they are offended to receive them.
I personally allow only people who are on my friend list to sent me PM. 
So please if you are offended, apply this feature which this site offer.
Moderators don't moderate personal posting between members and for strict security this site have, we can't see and read them to find out what people posting.
Sensitive people should not leave they pm box open to public.

There is no point to report pm abuse to mods forum, there is no way mods get involved in most of the cases. DISABLE THE OPTION IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT.

Some times I feel like kindergarten teacher here. Please Grow up people, we have hard enough time to control forums.
Please look at your self and don't post or report pointless rubbish


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 6, 2012)

Why is there a report option on the pm's if it doesn't have any effect? And how was I bragging? And why do the rules state no abuse via pm? Bit of a crock IMO.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 6, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Why is there a report option on the pm's if it doesn't have any effect? And how was I bragging? And why do the rules state no abuse via pm? Bit of a crock IMO.



This option is for extreme cases only. Not when somebody post you message that you are stupid or annoying person.
And rule no abuse by PM is logical. Decent people should automatically behave properly and post in civilised friendly fashion. 
To moderate PM messages, we would have to breach privacy of members. That is done only in extreme cases, when police or court case is involved. I don't think that this is your situation.
So please before you start posting to mods about your problem, try to solve it logically your self. Just do not allow somebody you have problem with to pm you.


Before you start drama topic in forum, you should try all option this forum offer to avoid contact with person you don't like to communicate.

All we ask is to be reasonable. This is large forum community and we can't control every silly dispute.

As I said before. Grow up.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 6, 2012)

This was a thread asking how I report them. That's all. If nothing happened to that person because of my report then so be it but at least the mods know he is being a jerk via pm and it may not have been only to me. 

Lol. You ask one question and get bagged out for doing so. Forum people are ridiculous.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 6, 2012)

Slateman said:


> This option is for extreme cases only. Not when somebody post you message that you are stupid or annoying person.
> And rule no abuse by PM is logical. Decent people should automatically behave properly and post in civilised friendly fashion.
> To moderate PM messages, we would have to breach privacy of members. That is done only in extreme cases, when police or court case is involved. I don't think that this is your situation.
> So please before you start posting to mods about your problem, try to solve it logically your self. Just do not allow somebody you have problem with to pm you.
> ...



lol i can type english well too please dont miss letters or words lol
sound funny as when i read it hah ha


----------



## Slateman (Apr 6, 2012)

Please don't post stupid comments here people. I will have non of it.
This issue is serious.
If anybody is having problems with unpleasant pm from others, just fallow my advice.
people who bothering others in PM are usually cut off by all the members and have nobody to post to.

In extreme cases we have to deal with them, but this was not the case.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 6, 2012)

lol


----------



## Slateman (Apr 6, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> lol i can type english well too please dont miss letters or words lol
> sound funny as when i read it hah ha



_English is my second language_
_I am sorry that you can't understand me._
_I created this site for people to have fun and I put lot of effort to keep it running. I don't need this type of comments about my posts._
_I mean well and trying my best._


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 6, 2012)

That was clever wasn't it sanosuke?
Enjoy your week off.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 6, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> lol i can type english well too please dont miss letters or words lol
> sound funny as when i read it hah ha


i was thinking the same thing i don't think he has the best english? is english your first language slateman? you just leave out alot of the smaller words that help your sentences make sense

dont suspend me i was trying to be nice  i didn't think english was your first language


----------



## Slateman (Apr 6, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> i was thinking the same thing i don't think he has the best english? is english your first language slateman? you just leave out alot of the smaller words that help your sentences make sense



Thomas I speek 5 languages and my mother language is Czech language. I learn Englisch as my 4th option and trying my best. I have mainly problem when I am trying to type quickly.
But this should be friendly forum and people should not be nasty. Not called for.
All I tried to do is to help you with the problem here.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 6, 2012)

Slateman said:


> Thomas I speek 5 languages and my mother language is Czech language. I learn Englisch as my 4th option and trying my best. I have mainly problem when I am trying to type quickly.
> But this should be friendly forum and people should not be nasty. Not called for.
> All I tried to do is to help you with the problem here.


wow wish i could speak 5 languages im stuck speaking stupid english ,your doing pretty bloody well i think to only leave out a few words if its not your first language


----------



## dragonboy69 (Apr 6, 2012)

Slateman said:


> Thomas I speek 5 languages and my mother language is Czech language. I learn Englisch as my 4th option and trying my best. I have mainly problem when I am trying to type quickly.
> But this should be friendly forum and people should not be nasty. Not called for.
> All I tried to do is to help you with the problem here.


 at least he has made an attempt to learn to speak,read write English. How many of you people can speak 2 languages let alone try and to speak 5.


----------



## PythonLegs (Apr 6, 2012)

I think this thread is officially dead.


----------

